# how to change member name?



## Sparkee (Jul 27, 2019)

How can I change my member name on to forum?


----------



## k.jacker (Jul 27, 2019)

Skipped reading the FreeBSD Forums Rules? You'll find the admin's email adress there...


----------



## Sparkee (Jul 27, 2019)

It's not that I skipped it but I forgot it 
Thank you!


----------



## malavon (Jul 27, 2019)

Of course you won't be able to change it into an already existing name. Just to give you a completely random example, you won't be able to change it into Spartrekus... 
Edit: pretty obvious one now that it has been changed ...but you don't know your old account was only temporarily blocked, do you Spartrekus?


----------



## Sparkee (Jul 27, 2019)

malavon said:


> Of course you won't be able to change it into an already existing name. Just to give you a completely random example, you won't be able to change it into Spartrekus...
> Edit: pretty obvious one now that it has been changed ...but you don't know your old account was only temporarily blocked, do you Spartrekus?



I don’t know who is Spartrekus


----------

